# miso is completely fascinated by my mouth...but why?



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

Miso LOVES to cuddle. almost every time i take him out o his cage he jumps on to my chest and puts his head right against my cheek or under my chin and rubs against me until i give him a neck scratch. sometimes though he just sits with his beak right against my lips and pecks at them and tries to peck at my teeth. he also licks them. i try to keep it at a minimum because saliva but he love to do it.

anyone know why that might be ??


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Because he loves you. That really is the truth. If you watch other birds, especially bonded pairs, they will beak each other as a sign of affection and playfulness. My conure does to me every day. I am hoping Oswald will follow suit once he settlescin.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My Candy is like that  It's so sweet.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my budgies has a fascination with my teeth. If I need him to move somewhere I just show him my teeth and he will follow


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> One of my budgies has a fascination with my teeth. If I need him to move somewhere I just show him my teeth and he will follow


That is the funniest thing I've read on here!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> One of my budgies has a fascination with my teeth. If I need him to move somewhere I just show him my teeth and he will follow


Almost spit my coffee out when I read this! Soo funny!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

galactickiwi said:


> and tries to peck at my teeth. he also licks them.


Sorry to be a downer in the thread but be careful not to let Miso do more than tap your lips. The human mouth and saliva contains lots of bacteria that are completely foreign to birds (they do not naturally have the same bacteria that lives in our mouths) and can get very ill. It has nothing to do with brushing habits, etc. Our teeth always have a film (to varying degrees) of bacterial plaque on them. Give them pecks only with dry, tightly closed lips and don't let them get anywhere past them.
It goes against what the birds often want - they seem to be fascinated with our mouths


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

LOL, too funny. My tiel also goes crazy for my teeth. If I show him my teeth or make clicking sounds with my teeth he starts singing and leans towards my mouth and starts singing his beautiful songs trying to serenade me.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mouth fascination*

I had the same thing with Meshach. Bennie, not so much. My vet had also warned me about the nasty bacteria in my mouth, so I didn't let Meshach nibble my teeth after I learned that. She liked to cuddle my cheek and would rest her head in the little notch between my lower lip and chin. She really was a cuddler! Bennie likes his "scritches" but other than that is not so "snuggly."


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko has a fascination with my tongue. If I stick out my tongue, he'll run up my shirt and just stare at it. Then he'll move in super slowly to try and peck at it.. And as soon as he goes for it, I pull my tongue back in. Sometimes I even wiggle my tongue, and then he starts to laugh at it.


----------

